# Timberland Watches



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

Hello All,

My wife has ordered me a Timberland Steprock watch. I like the look of it, but don't know much about the brand. From a little research i have discovered that they are associated with Swatch - Endura.

Just woundering if anyone on here knows a little more specifically on the type of movments, and their durablity.

Many Thanks


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

dongagon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife has ordered me a Timberland Steprock watch. I like the look of it, but don't know much about the brand. From a little research i have discovered that they are associated with Swatch - Endura.
> 
> ...


Can't give you any specifics but we bought my dad a Timberland for Xmas a couple of years ago - solid bit of (quartz) kit, he wears it alot and really likes it, watch still looks good.

Good luck with yours! :thumbsup:

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a couple of Timberlands recently as part of an ebay joblot. I did intend to resell them, but ended up keeping both for myself and just sold 5 Calvin Kleins for a tidy profit :thumbsup:

They are nice solid watches IMHO, here are a few pics:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I got a couple of Timberlands recently as part of an ebay joblot. I did intend to resell them, but ended up keeping both for myself and just sold 5 Calvin Kleins for a tidy profit :thumbsup:
> 
> They are nice solid watches IMHO, here are a few pics:


You made the wrong move. Inside the Timberland is utter crap, the case and bracelet are okay. Inside the Calvin is a Swiss movement. Let me guess Argos Â£20 each.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Does anybody know, who makes these watches?

Is it like sports gear where, one factory can be knocking out, more or less, the same stuff only with different logo's, Timberland, Umbro, Ben Sherman, Puma, **** etc etc etc?

PS I put French Connection UK correctly and got zapped.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've got an old Timberland chronograph I got for

my 18th.

Nice solid watches IMO.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cant speak for their watches but they make a mighty fine pair of boots. as for the watch if you like it and it works enjoy it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Found a great list of watch makers, and licensing agreements, Timberland is not on it but Timex seems to be the favourite possibility.

I loathe branding.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought some Timberland boots, they certainly weren't cheap. Certainly weren't well made and started falling apart within 6 months. They are seriously not worth the money for looks and especally not worth it for the build quality imo. At first feel/glance they seem like they are tough but once you start to use them you realise they really aren't.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Plus they are really uncomfortable - blister creatingly uncomfortable. Probably the worst thing I've bought because usually I buy good things and take my time to make sure I get it right.

And the leather is cheap and it starts to scuff with basically no tough use.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Does anybody know, who makes these watches?
> 
> Is it like sports gear where, one factory can be knocking out, more or less, the same stuff only with different logo's, Timberland, Umbro, Ben Sherman, Puma, **** etc etc etc?
> 
> PS I put French Connection UK correctly and got zapped.


Mark I`ve got an old one about 10-12 year old its got a timex movt one of the indiglo ones... I just need to get round to putting a battery in it


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Openended said:


> Plus they are really uncomfortable - blister creatingly uncomfortable. Probably the worst thing I've bought because usually I buy good things and take my time to make sure I get it right.
> 
> And the leather is cheap and it starts to scuff with basically no tough use.


Designer labels, I opened a Timberland watch up, I was shocked to find a Â£2 movement, so cheap and nasty. :thumbsdown:

On the other hand Rolex do not make boots. lol


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > Plus they are really uncomfortable - blister creatingly uncomfortable. Probably the worst thing I've bought because usually I buy good things and take my time to make sure I get it right.
> ...


its when you open up Â£1000 watches and find a Â£30-50 movt in them its disapointing


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Mark I`ve got an old one about 10-12 year old its got a timex movt one of the indiglo ones... I just need to get round to putting a battery in it


That's another one to add to the list then, thanks Gaz.

I wonder how much a "Timex" Steprock watch would be retailed for? "Timberland" Steprocks seem to be Â£100+.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mark have you seen sales


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i like my timberland boots ive had a tan suede pair now for about 5 years and still going strong and i wear a leather pair as my daily wearers during the winter and very comfortable and sturdy they are too and cheap at Â£50 as well,i wouldnt take them hiking but for work n stuff they serve a purpose.

as for the watches they seem to lend styles from nautica and armani so i always thought they were sharing a warehouse if you know what i mean.


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

After a bit more digging i have found some more info

Looks like Swatch - Endure make the watch under licence from Timberland.

(My Timberland is the Blackface Orange Bezel one on the left in the first link)

http://www.swatchgroup.com/en/brands_and_companies/watches_and_jewelry/private_label

http://www.endura.ch/timberland.html

http://www.allbusiness.com/retail-trade/apparel-accessory-stores-womens-specialty/4239867-1.html

Wonder if any of them have Swiss or Japanese movements??? One can dream i suppose....


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Openended said:


> Plus they are really uncomfortable - blister creatingly uncomfortable. Probably the worst thing I've bought because usually I buy good things and take my time to make sure I get it right.
> 
> And the leather is cheap and it starts to scuff with basically no tough use.


lol apart from that though do you like em ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Openended said:


> I bought some Timberland boots, they certainly weren't cheap. Certainly weren't well made and started falling apart within 6 months. They are seriously not worth the money for looks and especally not worth it for the build quality imo. At first feel/glance they seem like they are tough but once you start to use them you realise they really aren't.





Openended said:


> Plus they are really uncomfortable - blister creatingly uncomfortable. Probably the worst thing I've bought because usually I buy good things and take my time to make sure I get it right.
> 
> And the leather is cheap and it starts to scuff with basically no tough use.


Where did you buy them, are you sure they are the real deal ????

Both Big M and I have them and ours are fine, comfortable and feet have been bone dry and warm even in the snow we have had. Sure I wouldn't go hiking up a mountain in them but like Jason says for day to day wandering about, we walk everywhere, they are fine.

As for the watches probably no worse than most mid range "fashion" stuff. I don't have one but have had a look at them in the past and they did't seem to bad.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmm, but do Timberland actually make their boots? I don't know, I assumed that they made nothing and were now just a "brand", not a manufacturer, just like Nike, Levi's, Adidas, Tommy etc. Your super duper Timberlands might be made on the same bench as Hi-Techs. 



gaz64 said:


> Mark have you seen sales


Yes, I replied to your Gmail address.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dongagon said:


> After a bit more digging i have found some more info
> 
> Looks like Swatch - Endure make the watch under licence from Timberland.
> 
> ...


The agreement was to develop the watches, not sure if they actually make them, I have seen a couple though and they seemed to be well made.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Hmm, but do Timberland actually make their boots? I don't know, I assumed that they made nothing and were now just a "brand", not a manufacturer, just like Nike, Levi's, Adidas, Tommy etc. Your super duper Timberlands might be made on the same bench as Hi-Techs.


Probably, they are not super duper as in hand made bespoke boots but they are nowhere near as bad as described by the previous poster hence asking where he got them. :lol: :lol:

At the widget factory where I am at the moment there are a dozen or so well known different brands made in the same place but some of the upmarket brands are manufactured on a separate lines with better equipment and better materials and only certain staff signed off to work on them so no as clear cut as you first might think.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I got them retail. Maybe I was really really unlucky (but I doubt it) but for me they definitely weren't anything special.

I still have them but never use them because they are so uncomfortable and the inner lining (part behind the heel) is falling apart, not to mention the cheap suede leather is all messed up. My smart shoes held up much better. Suede isn't even good leather anyway, so...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Openended said:


> I got them retail. Maybe I was really really unlucky (but I doubt it) but for me they definitely weren't anything special.
> 
> I still have them but never use them because they are so uncomfortable and the inner lining (part behind the heel) is falling apart, not to mention the cheap suede leather is all messed up. My smart shoes held up much better. Suede isn't even good leather anyway, so...


Quite hard to find out where they are made. Contracted out and made in chinese sweat shops (with allegation of child labour use) just like every other "brand".


----------

